# Higher Volts to Amps / Higher Amps to Volts ?



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

There are several parameters that go into the mathematical equations of motors and generators. Windings, lam diameter, lam stack, pole count, conductor count, conductor size..ect...
Motors and Generators generally have two main parts to them. A rotating piece could be called a rotor or armature and a stationary part called a Stator or Field poles. Generally the more magnetic flux and strength that goes through a motor the more torque it is going to have and the less RPM per volt it’s going to have. The more turns or windings you put on a particular part, the more the flux the particular part of the motor is going to make. In the case of the permanent magnet motor all the turns are on the armature. If you increase the turns you increase the flux per amp for that particular pole, and therefore increase the Torque per amp and decrease the RPM per volt. In these field wound motors that We use for our EVs have electro Magnets for the stator. The more turns on the stator the more flux it will produce for a given current and the more torque and less RPM it will make. We also have the armature that is typically single turned bar wound conductor, unlike yours has several many turns. The more conductors or slots that are in the armature the more torque less amp it will makes just as with the stator or field poles. 
Also the size plays a part the longer or even the larger diameter motors will make more torque and less RPM than a smaller motor with the same electrical turns.
In your case if both motors/generators are the same size, same number of poles, same strength of the magnets, then the only difference is the windings...if you make the windings the same then both motors will be the same!!!


----------



## janmarsh (Jan 13, 2009)

Many thanks Georgia Tech. I have grasped your explaination.


----------

